# Treasure Hunt Anyone?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This really brings out the little boy in me that used to search for buried treasure.



> "If I have a motive in this," he told the Detroit Free Press, "it's ... to get kids off the couch and away from their game machines and to smell the sun and have a little fun out in the trees."


http://www.ksl.com/?sid=24282493&ni...-worth-millions&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-4


----------

